# Nfn is anyone getting paid? Behind 150 k



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

We are standing at 150 k over 90 days, very worried in fact stopping all the work as today. Anybody else on this situation. I mean their jobs are great but where is the money.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow...I would of stopped work after 2k


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

SANTYY30 said:


> We are standing at 150 k over 90 days, very worried in fact stopping all the work as today. Anybody else on this situation. I mean their jobs are great but where is the money.


Why the hell did you carry them for $150K? Sounds like you have a lot of work to do with letters of intent to lien. Over 90 though, so you may not be able to lien the properties.

I can't see how a job is great if you never see the money...:vs_worry:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll never forget a fella I knew in Wi who quit his Train Engineer job with the railroad to go into the preservation industry. This was during the "good days" and we both worked for a company that had the HUD contract. About a year before the contract renewed we started to wiene the amount due down and the invoices were starting to extend beyond 15 days so we accepted less and less work. The ex train engineer called to ask how things were going so we told him we were slowing down with Best ****** and the reason. He informed us he was holding over $80,000 in outstanding invoices. 

When Best ****** lost the contract they immediately filed bankruptcy. The ex engineer got sued from multiple subs that he couldn't afford to pay. 

That poor fella lost EVERYTHING!! He ended up working on a Wisconsin dairy farm. I still wonder about him from time to time. 

My advice: see an atty immediately.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

SANTYY30 said:


> We are standing at 150 k over 90 days, very worried in fact stopping all the work as today. Anybody else on this situation. I mean their jobs are great but where is the money.


I have been getting reports from many on this issue...just got off phone with couple in Oregon 60k....earlier guy in Alabama...75k...

I recently published an article with commentary from internal employees being worried about their payroll...get your lien information lined up and get ready to execute legal proceedings as from all information I am hearing this company is insolvent....


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

G 3 said:


> Why the hell did you carry them for $150K? Sounds like you have a lot of work to do with letters of intent to lien. Over 90 though, so you may not be able to lien the properties.
> 
> I can't see how a job is great if you never see the money...:vs_worry:


well lets just said i billed 56 k just the first 30 days, they have like 8 k trimmings, 300 cy trash outs, trust me getting to 150 k comes quick.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

adorler said:


> Wow...I would of stopped work after 2k


first job was 80 cy at $50 per, just one house at the end of the month we were at 56 k first month


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

Cleanupman said:


> I have been getting reports from many on this issue...just got off phone with couple in Oregon 60k....earlier guy in Alabama...75k...
> 
> I recently published an article with commentary from internal employees being worried about their payroll...get your lien information lined up and get ready to execute legal proceedings as from all information I am hearing this company is insolvent....


they keep saying we will send you 5k every week, not one check yet 3 weeks on the same page. We are getting all together for legal.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm really sorry that you're in that spot. I guess it does add up fast, but really- with these types of companies running things now, you can't LET it add up fast. You really need to stay on top of it daily, and know _every day_ what your total receivables are, and be prepared to pull the trigger if things start getting fishy. I concur though- lawyer up immediately. If you're at about 90 days, you're in the days now where one day either way can make thousands of dollars of difference with liens.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

I do not work for NFN, I have been working for NFN Now and that ship has just sailed and came back into port. Forget that noise , slow pay, there website is beyond ****.

You have to invoice so what I invoice and what they pay is a scam, I have brought in legal counsel and there client hates when there name is mentioned.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

SANTYY30 said:


> they keep saying we will send you 5k every week, not one check yet 3 weeks on the same page. We are getting all together for legal.


If I'm not mistaken one of the three biggest lies on the planet is...

The check is in the mail


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Just finished a podcast with The Lunatic in the Mountain NFN Now LLC, Blue Granite PPS and the Infamous Mickey dale Snow were just some of the topics...

In addition to some GMO talk...I'll push the link out later via website and You Tube


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

Cleanupman said:


> Just finished a podcast with The Lunatic in the Mountain NFN Now LLC, Blue Granite PPS and the Infamous Mickey dale Snow were just some of the topics...
> 
> In addition to some GMO talk...I'll push the link out later via website and You Tube


anything on the link??


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

SANTYY30 said:


> anything on the link??



Sorry bout that...fireworks, BBQ and great company caused the delay!!!!

http://aladayllc.com/2016/07/03/ppi-watch-list-ms-nott-makes-prophet/


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

SANTYY30 said:


> We are standing at 150 k over 90 days, very worried in fact stopping all the work as today. Anybody else on this situation. I mean their jobs are great but where is the money.


The jobs aren't great if you aren't being paid.....


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

USConsulting said:


> The jobs aren't great if you aren't being paid.....


hey they were great lol, your are right. everything just happen so quick we handle over 20 nationals including small banks so we actually have money from other companies who do pay to make up for the one who dont until they paid, usually they take 45-60 so we wait and keep working. hey this one just got out of hand quick.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

SANTYY30 said:


> hey they were great lol, your are right. everything just happen so quick we handle over 20 nationals including small banks so we actually have money from other companies who do pay to make up for the one who dont until they paid, usually they take 45-60 so we wait and keep working. hey this one just got out of hand quick.


Definitely a shame buddy. I hope you recoup. I hope you have their work on credit hold. I wouldn't budge until they knock out 125K.

A friend of mine is having the same problem with them and they are five months in the hole with him. Their vendor network is very weak and they take a bath on paying people to travel out of area to complete work for them. There are states where they have absolutely no one. People get hired at NFN and try to improve the process, make overall improvements and come up with great ideas however the brass just doesn't take action and it remains the same ole, same ole. 

I know they have always been behind on paying their vendors but I hear from inside sources that it is reallllly bad there now. I don't see them getting out of this hole and I am pretty confident that they will not be in business this time next year.

The funny thing is that Shari blows money like she is a gazillionaire. I mean seriously, Johnnie Rumbaugh as a consultant??? explain that one ! Clear waste of whatever they are paying him and I am sure it is definitely 100K bare minimum. They should be concentrating on finances and business development ! They have one client and there is no contract with it so if they pull out, then NFN is out of business just from a phone call. I can go on and on but everything is quite evident as it is.

If I was you I would start getting the mechanic liens rolling. If you want any help then you can send me an inbox message (if this thing has one) and if not then we can figure something out. I do not want to expose my user name.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

SANTYY30 said:


> hey they were great lol, your are right. everything just happen so quick we handle over 20 nationals including small banks so we actually have money from other companies who do pay to make up for the one who dont until they paid, usually they take 45-60 so we wait and keep working. hey this one just got out of hand quick.


Did NFN put a dent in your payable? Very curious. Let me know


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

USConsulting said:


> Did NFN put a dent in your payable? Very curious. Let me know


hey we been getting a couple of checks already thank God and we are back working with them. The key is you have to call them every day every minute for 1 month lol


----------

